# l'amore coniugale



## Minerva (30 Settembre 2011)

_“_*Amare, oltre a molte altre cose, vuol dire trarre diletto dal guardare o osservare la persona amata*_”



*“Il viso lungo e magro aveva quell’aspetto sfuggente, smarrito, quasi cancellato che hanno talvolta le deità classiche in certi mediocri quadri antichi dipinti incertamente e resi ancor più incerti dalla patina del tempo. Questo aspetto singolare, come di una bellezza inafferrabile che, quale un riflesso di sole su un muro, o l’ombra di una nuvola viaggiante sul mare, possa ad ogni momento svanire…”** 

“Dunque, sovente, una smorfia grossa e muta in cui parevano esprimersi paura, angoscia, ritrosia e al tempo stesso una schifata attrazione, contraeva tutto il viso di mia moglie”.  







Silvio ha momenti di disperazione chiusi nella sua mente, fintanto che la sua serenità apparente riesce a sopravvivere al di là di ogni cosa. Prima di conoscere Leda poteva esser considerato un “esteta”, che viveva nell’ozio, dedicandosi all’apprendimento dell’arte nelle sue disparate forme. In realtà si sentiva tutt’altro che un esteta. Pensava spesso al suicidio, perché la condizione della sua anima era quello di un uomo tormentato dall’angoscia. Fino al matrimonio non raggiungeva un sentimento per le donne così profondo da poter sprofondare. Si entusiasmava spesso, ma altrettanto spesso quella foga si spegneva con altrettanta facilità. Tutto questo accadeva prima.
Con Leda pareva aver trovato la perfezione e, con essa, anche la calma del suo paesaggio interiore.
Non ascolterà gli avvertimenti della moglie sul sensuale Antonio, così come non ascolterà le leggende su di lui narrate dalla gente di paese. Scaccerà quei pensieri perché, in fondo, ammira quell’uomo che in pochi anni e con sacrifici aveva un lavoro che lo soddisfava ed una famiglia che lo attendeva a casa.
Eppure quando vede, con i suoi occhi, il rito arcaico dell’accoppiamento dell’uomo con la moglie finirà per sfaldare quella sua sicurezza e a dare una sua superficiale spiegazione agli eventi.
Tenterà un approccio con la moglie, ma alla fine preferirà rimandare le spiegazioni, così come la conclusione del romanzo a tempi migliori.
Una trama piuttosto semplice riesce a rivelare, tuttavia, un’intensità psicanalitica che gli è propria.
Di Moravia si diceva che in cento pagine poteva narrare un’ora di vita e da quell’ora trarre l’essenza della vita stessa, con le sue gioie, con i suoi dolori, con le sue complessità, con i suoi contrasti.
Di questo romanzo resta, dunque, un’analisi molto profonda dell’essere umano inserito nella vita coniugale, così come in quella sociale e la capacità descrittiva dello scrittore è ad altissimi livelli, per i suoi ammiratori, come per i detrattori.
“Tutto delle cose si può spiegare, salvo la loro esistenza”  

*
_


----------

